# Brass butt hinges



## coulley (1 Nov 2021)

Hello all, I am trying to find good quality 25mm brass hinges for a box. Does anyone know and can recommend a good supplier, many thanks.
Coullie


----------



## Ollie78 (1 Nov 2021)

Brusso ones are nice but expensive. Classic hand tools do them, try SDS london as well.
I have a fairly decent local ironmongery store who got some for me last time they were drawn brass and quite nice but I cant remember the brand. 
For boxes I like the neat hinges from Ian Hawthorne but again not cheap.

Ollie


----------



## Cabinetman (1 Nov 2021)

Nice solid brass drawn hinges but unpolished, quite impressed by the last ones I got from Screwfix, yes I was surprised as well.


----------



## Blackswanwood (1 Nov 2021)

An alternative approach and much easier to fit if you have a router table … https://www.smartboxmaker.com/product/box-hinge/


----------



## brocher (1 Nov 2021)

Link to Ian Hawthorne's site for Fine Box Hardware - Neat Elite Hinge - Box Hinges | Side Rail Hinges | Brass Box Hinges


----------



## coulley (1 Nov 2021)

Ollie78 said:


> Brusso ones are nice but expensive. Classic hand tools do them, try SDS london as well.
> I have a fairly decent local ironmongery store who got some for me last time they were drawn brass and quite nice but I cant remember the brand.
> For boxes I like the neat hinges from Ian Hawthorne but again not cheap.
> 
> Ollie


Thank you Ollie, appreciated


----------



## coulley (1 Nov 2021)

brocher said:


> Link to Ian Hawthorne's site for Fine Box Hardware - Neat Elite Hinge - Box Hinges | Side Rail Hinges | Brass Box Hinges


Thanks Brocher


----------



## Peter Sefton (1 Nov 2021)

Blackswanwood said:


> An alternative approach and much easier to fit if you have a router table … https://www.smartboxmaker.com/product/box-hinge/


Andrews Smart hinges are very nice


----------



## johnnyb (1 Nov 2021)

I like making boxes with tilt hinges. just a wire nail and a few leather washers. it seems crazy paying loads for hinges having tried to sell many boxes over the years


----------



## Adam W. (1 Nov 2021)

johnnyb said:


> I like making boxes with tilt hinges. just a wire nail and a few leather washers. it seems crazy paying loads for hinges having tried to sell many boxes over the years


Very interesting, how do you fit them ?


----------



## thetyreman (1 Nov 2021)

the ones I like the most are brusso especially their stop butt hinges, expensive but worth it.


----------



## Jones (2 Nov 2021)

I've had some nice ones from Ironmongery Direct .I find their quality is usually a bit above Screwfix stuff.


----------



## johnnyb (2 Nov 2021)

you basically wedge the lid in the correct position then drill( the same size as the nail) through the box into the lid maybe an inch or less forward of the back of the box. accuracy is pretty important so. use a pillar drill. put the nail in and see how it works. to open push the lid at the back and it lifts at the front. also it acts as a stop.on the final assembly put a bit of epoxy in the lid nail hole. trap some leather washers between the li and the box it stops rattling. finally chop the nail with a dremel.


----------



## johnnyb (2 Nov 2021)

that box is over 25 years old and used daily by the wife. I've made many boxes using the same technique.


----------



## powertools (2 Nov 2021)

johnnyb said:


> I like making boxes with tilt hinges. just a wire nail and a few leather washers. it seems crazy paying loads for hinges having tried to sell many boxes over the years



I like the look of that any chance you could explain more about it.
I like making boxes but there is no way I could justify paying silly money for Rolls Royce hinges and locks.
I have in the past used hinges and locks from prokraft with good results but it is now my ambition to make boxes from off cuts at zero cost.


----------



## TRITON (2 Nov 2021)

Watched a vid a while ago on preparing hinges for use.


----------



## Adam W. (2 Nov 2021)

johnnyb said:


> you basically wedge the lid in the correct position then drill( the same size as the nail) through the box into the lid maybe an inch or less forward of the back of the box. accuracy is pretty important so. use a pillar drill. put the nail in and see how it works. to open push the lid at the back and it lifts at the front. also it acts as a stop.on the final assembly put a bit of epoxy in the lid nail hole. trap some leather washers between the li and the box it stops rattling. finally chop the nail with a dremel.


Lovely, I'm going to give that a go on the super thin top tray lid on my tool chest. I was wondering how I was going to fix hinges to it.


----------



## TheTiddles (3 Nov 2021)

Ian’s are the best, and the best of that type.

Brusso are good, but that type isn’t my favourite.

Horton are available from nichelocks, they are ok for the price, over-buffed instead of finely finished and the edges are a bit messy so need a careful lap back, but they aren’t hugely costly.

Many cheap versions are available from prokraft, eBay, Amazon etc if that’s the level you are after.

Barrel hinges are another alternate for very small things.

Larger cabinet hinges from your usual hardware supplies, but rarely nice small ones.

Pin hinges are very cheap and if I’m not putting months into something are what I usually design in, just a length of silver steel, brass or bamboo skewer will do 10 boxes, but it’s a certain look, not a panacea.


----------

